# People say they feel comfortable around me?



## ChrisPhippen (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm not sure if this is an ENFP thing or if it's just me or something... But does anyone else feel like even just random people tend to trust in you? It's great and all, just I don't really know how to explain it. And I love helping people out, and I get a lot of people, even some I've just met, who seem happy telling me everything. Which I really enjoy .


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

It's because you really are beacons of hope and inspiration, it's warm and cozy near you too!


----------



## ChrisPhippen (Nov 25, 2014)

I guess, but can people tell that just from first impressions, or is it just certain types?


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

In my experience, NFPs do tend to make people feel comfortable because they are usually:

- non-judgemental, open to hearing other perspectives, and generally accepting of others without feeling a need to push their own personal views, they love the fact that everyone is a unique individual and will defend your right to just be who you are, they're cool with agreeing to disagree and don't always have to prove they're right

- usually try to be genuine, not putting on a show to impress others and tend to see straight through that kind of thing, but they usually aren't critical about the mask, they're just understanding of the person behind it. 

- also, they aren't really looking to be impressed, people just are what they are, they seem to not have a lot of specific expectations, and don't tend to jump to conclusions or box people in, they're open for people to change or have hidden complexities and quirks

- they focus on what people have in Common rather than bringing differences into the foreground

- have natural insight which allows them to be tactful and avoid things someone may be sensitive about

- usually like to encourage people and provide emotional support, and are good at seeing the potential in people which allows them to be more encouraging

I think in general our approach to conversation gives off a safe and comfortable vibe even if people can't pinpoint exactly why they trust us.

(I remember as a kid random other kids at school who I wasn't even friends with would sometimes come and tell me secrets.... I guess they just picked up on the vibe that I was 'safe' and wouldn't go balbbing or anything)


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

You guys are nice.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

In my experience, ENFPs are always in good sense of humour.


----------



## ChrisPhippen (Nov 25, 2014)

I really enjoy it as well, the fact that people are comfortable with me, it's almost like the personality type is what you want


----------

